# Decking a Jon Boat



## jyu87 (Jan 11, 2017)

Anyone skilled or qualified that would help me deck out my tracker 1448? I'm located in Maryland. Just don't have the tools or space to be able to do so.


----------



## Jim (Jan 11, 2017)

Moved this to the boat house, I think you will get better response. Lots of folks in your shoes. 

Good luck!
Jim


----------



## jyu87 (Jan 11, 2017)

Jim said:


> Moved this to the boat house, I think you will get better response. Lots of folks in your shoes.
> 
> Good luck!
> Jim



Appreciate that sir! I was thinking the same.


----------



## lefty (Jan 14, 2017)

Look up a company called Reservoir Boat works... something like that. I'm in southern VA. But I've heard of those guys and seen some of their work. 

https://www.reservoirboatworks.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prowelder (Jan 15, 2017)

I can help you out but you're going to have to bring it to me in Norfolk

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

